# Weed report for Sargent?



## CootHammer (Jan 10, 2012)

Has anybody been to Sargent in the last 24hrs. I'm gonna runs some baits out if the waves will let me and was curious if the weed is as bad as the Madagorda reports are showing.


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

I went this weekend. Very bad seaweed.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

just got back , didn't fish ,


but the fresh grass on the beach is over ankle high at the water front and floating in the surf

saw a guy pull in a few whiting fishing in close

wave sets are really sloppy, there will be better days


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

Taken this morning at matagorda


----------



## bassinboy01 (Dec 27, 2011)

The weed was terrible down there today!! Made a cast in the surf...5 minutes and the line swept in by the weed. Went over to the ICW and only had one 43" drum. Next time!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree with the pic. Got back today from Sargent. Lots of wind too!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

WOW!!!! Thanks for the post and report.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Well from the reports I guess we can work on some fishing gear and sharp'en some hooks. ;Well we can fish the bay's.


----------



## CootHammer (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep, got there about 10 with the family. The water was as rough as you could imagine with a 20mph S wind and the seaweed was ridiculous. I didn't even bother with the yak or big rods, I casted mullet and crab into the guts with no luck until about 3. I had to pull weed constantly off my lines but was able to fish, only because I had long rods on top of my rack so that put my rod tip about 25' up. Oh we'll the kids had a blast and that's what we went for.


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

I fished Intercoastal on Saturday because the seaweed was too bad. I caught a bunch of croaker, whiting, gaff-top (2 at a time), black drum, etc. I even got broke off on some of my lighter gear. I had a shark rod out that didn't get touched except for a few times by the passing barges. I almost got spooled once by barge. I think he did it on purpose, lol.


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

The wife and I will be out there tomorrow 5/2/14. Sure hope the weed aint to bad. I will let yall know how i do. We will be in a blueish green f350 if any one wants to stop by.


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

Weed In sargent isn't bad at all.


----------

